# Angelschein NRW



## womofahrer82 (21. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe mich für die Fischereiprüfung angemeldet und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt wie der praktische Teil abläuft. Die Theorie seh ich als halb so wild an. Da ich nur einen Online Kurs mache ist das praktische nicht ganz so einfach. Habt ihr ein paar Tips? Alles was ich finde ist schon alt und ich weiss nicht ob sich was geändert hat.
Danke 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2022)

Moin. 
Willkommen im Forum
Was hälst du davon, dich mal kurz vorzustellen? 

Wir beissen alle nicht und freuen uns immer über neue Mitglieder und rege Beteiligung hier im Board. 

Davon ab hat das Forum eine Suchfunktion. 

Da gibt es einige aktuelle hilfreiche Beiträge 






						Probleme mit Rutenbau in Fischerprüfung NRW.
					

Ich habe Probleme mit dem Thema Rutenbau für meine Praktische Prüfung in NRW. Ist hier jemand aus der Nähe von Bottrop bereit mir das mal live zu zeigen? Würde sicher schon helfen mal live zu sehen wie sowas geht, auch wenn es nur 1 oder 2 verschiedene Ruten sind. Prüfung ist schon in 2 Wochen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------

